# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > العنايه بالبشره والشعر >  ستايل شوشة أفرل روعه

## الوسادة

باااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااي

----------


## بنت الشديفات

ووووووووووووووووووواووووووووووو 
حلوة بتجنن

----------


## الوسادة

*ولك انتي بتجنني و الله صح هي حلوة بس كلو صبغات و هبل و لون نهدي عالشعر يعني عاملة شعرها ديسكوووووو و اكيد انتي احلى انا ببصم بالعشرين اصبع منووووووورة عنوني يا عنوني*

----------


## The Gentle Man

اي العجوز الي بحارتنا احلى منها ومن بنت شديفات كمان  :Copy Of Baeh:  :Copy Of Baeh:

----------


## باريسيا

> اي العجوز الي بحارتنا احلى منها ومن بنت شديفات كمان


* ههههههههههههههه* 

*لا اله بنت شديفات ..حبوبه واموره وبتجنن*

----------


## باريسيا

*[align=center] 
يسلمو الايادي على الصور 
ويعطيك العافيه 


بانتظار جديدك باذن الله تعالى 

[/align]*

----------


## تحية عسكريه

والله يا وسادة في وحدة نوريه بعيد عنك أحلى منها بيني وبينك يعني :SnipeR (39):  :SnipeR (39):  :SnipeR (39):  :SnipeR (39):  :SnipeR (39):  :SnipeR (39):

----------


## الوسادة

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه يسلمو جنتولة منور و الله وينك يا بنت الشديفات تعالي هههههههههه منور و حيات الله بعيدن اسمع هههه
 طيب منيح انو في عجوز احلى منها هههههههههههههه له له ما تتخوت عحدا حرام بكرا ما بتعرف كيف ممكن تسير بس تكبر ههههههههههه 

و انتي يا باريسيا الله يجبر بخاطر شكرا لانو عجبك الموضوع ههههههههههههه

و انت استاز تحية و الله انك بتضحك ولك ما يغرك و الله النور حلوين هههههههههههههه بس بدهم نئع بكلور و فلاش له له يا رب سامحني اول مرة بحكي عحدا 
منورين حبايبي و الله*

----------


## ابو عوده

يسلموووووووو حلوين

----------


## The Gentle Man

باريسيا انا بحكي الصراحه  :Icon29: 

بعدين يا وساده كل واحد بوخذ نصيبه
بكرا الله اعلم كيف نصير
بس هلا خلينا نعيش واحنا بنضحك  :SnipeR (7):

----------


## بنت الشديفات

جنتل الله لا يوطرزلك يعدمني شكلك وريتني اعدمك والله انا مش ضروري اعجب حضرت جنابك 
وسادة وباريسيا يسلمو حبيباتي

----------


## The Gentle Man

> جنتل الله لا يوطرزلك يعدمني شكلك وريتني اعدمك والله انا مش ضروري اعجب حضرت جنابك 
> وسادة وباريسيا يسلمو حبيباتي


 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ضحكتيني وله 

وشكرا على هالدعوة

الله يتقبلها منك

----------


## بنت الشديفات

اهلين جنتل كل يوم تعال حتى ادعي عليك

----------


## تحية عسكريه

:SnipeR (39):  :SnipeR (39):  :SnipeR (39):  :SnipeR (39):  :SnipeR (39):  :SnipeR (39):  :SnipeR (39):

----------


## الوسادة

*ههههههههههههههههه شكرا الك يا ابو عودة و يا جنتولة و يا تحية و يا بنت الشديفات عملوها طوشة ههههههه*

----------


## رنيم

:Eh S(17):  :Eh S(17):  :Eh S(17): 
 :Eh S(17):  :Eh S(17): واو :Eh S(17):  :Eh S(17): 
 :Eh S(17):  :Eh S(17):  :Eh S(17):

----------

